# Graver et lire un CD -RW audio



## franckdia (28 Juillet 2003)

Une petite question à 50 centimes d'euros. J'ai une amie qui viens d'acheter des CD -RW elle souhaitait y graver dessus des fichiers audios (enfin des morceaux de musiques quoi). Elle m'afirme que cela n'est pas possible avec ces types de CD car sa chaine n'arrive pas après la gravure à lire le CD. Pouvez vous me dire ce qu'il en ai exactement. Selon moi cela n'a rien à voir, on doit pouvoir graver un CD audio et le lire sur n'importe qu'elle chaine hifi.


----------



## Bernard53 (28 Juillet 2003)

Il est tout à fait possible de graver des fichiers audio sur des CD-RW ; mais votre amie à raison : la plupart des platines de salon sont incapables de lire les CD-RW elles ne peuvent que lire les CD-R. Un très bon point de départ pour des informations sur les CD et leur gravure.

Salutations.


----------



## jfh (29 Juillet 2003)

en général si elles le peuvent il c'est écrit dessus 
en général ils vont pas se privé de dire si ca lit les cd-rw  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







un peu comme sur les lecteur dvd ou en dessous y a toute la liste de ce qu'ils peuvent lire
sur ma chaine hifi j'ai un autocollant ou c'est ecrit lit les cd-r cd-rw

comme pour les cd protéger si c'est une plus ancienne chaine hifi tu peut te brosser


----------

